# Emerald FR210



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi folks Im looking for info on this one She was built in Fraserburgh 1936 37 tons 57ft LOA I have the owners as JB Duthie .Was she built as Emerald ?? Who were the builders?? and does anyone have a photo of her
She eventually became the Streamlet and was lost at Cape Wrath mid 50s
Many thanks all info greatfully appreciated


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Well she is there in the 1938 Olsen's as EMERALD (FR210), 38g Part IV registered, owner J. B. Duthie, Fraserburgh & Others. No other detail.
Without a call sign or O.N. difficult, but in 1949 there is an EMERALD (WK332), 38g owned by John McLeod & Others, Thurso. She is recorded as STREAMLET (WK332) in 1954, still owned by John B. McLeod, Thurso.
Gil.


----------



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks Gil I wanted to make sure it was the correct boat I was looking for All I need is a photo)
All the best 
Donald


----------

